
Samsung sells a million Galaxy Tabs, ups 2010 estimates 50% - bound008
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/03/samsung-sells-a-million-galaxy-tabs-ups-2010-estimates-50/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fortunebrainstormtech+%28Fortune+Brainstorm+Tech%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
rmah
The most informative comment on the original article was this:

"Maybe, but I bet they are talking about units shipped or sold into chain, not
sold retail. As assistant manager of an electronics outlet store, I see 30+
iPads leave the store every day, sometimes more, and we are often sending
people away to wait for the next shipment. This is a city of only 300,000 and
we are not the only seller. We've had the Galaxy Pad in stock for only a short
time now, a couple of weeks, but have sold....ZERO. NONE. People complain
mostly about it's form: thick, kind of heavy for it's size, too small (or too
big - that was my own thought, as it seems 'almost' pocketable). It's not a
bug, it's a feature?"

Posted By JW, Sackville, NS.: December 3, 2010 8:18 AM

~~~
recoiledsnake
That's just an anecdote, not data. Samsung has confirmed that it's devices
sold, not shipped.

~~~
mhartl
_it's_ != _its_

The parent comment quotes an original source with two examples of this error,
but you are not obligated to repeat it. :-)

~~~
cormullion
Compare

"Samsung has confirmed that it is [the number of] devices sold [that the
number refers to]."

with

"Samsung has confirmed that its [Samsung's] devices have sold in quantity."

I think the snake was right. :)

~~~
mhartl
Good Lord, I'm mortified, and apologize to the snake and to everyone else. It
looks like my anti- _it's_ zealotry has finally crossed the line.

Face <\-- egg

------
patrickgzill
I am shocked, considering it is $600 in Best Buy and doesn't look at all
impressive. What am I missing?

~~~
sudont
Hardware that’s waiting for 2.3 to come out.

------
tocomment
Dumb question. Why would someone pay more than an iPad to buy this?

~~~
zmmmmm
Dumb answer, I guess, but perhaps because they want it more than an iPad? For
me personally the form factor is better in various ways and I greatly value
the increased flexibility of Android over iOS, plus getting the "real" full
web instead of Apple's definition of that.

Having said that - I won't argue for a minute that it isn't too expensive. I'm
as curious as anyone about who is buying these.

~~~
kls
I bought one for a very particular reason, it acts as a router for up to 5
devices. As a freelancer I am always on the road. The wireless hotspot was
$300 with no contract and the Tab was $500. So for $200 more I got a tablet.
Given that the kids also play pbskids.org and disney.com games we where
holding out for an android tablet that supported flash. That said, I am
extremely happy with the Tab, quality wise I think it is as good as the iPad,
the voice recognition is far better than the iPad and the 7" form factor makes
it easier to type on the virtual keyboard.

~~~
berntb
Interesting. Is the screen as good as the iPad? (Samsung should be able in
this area.)

The killer iPad feature for me is that I can browse web pages as on a normal
computer. At least my eyes can't handle 7".

Does the Galaxy have a trick with its keyboard? In vertical mode, I'd start to
get more faults with a smaller keyboard than the iPad.

~~~
kls
On paper I think the iPad has better specs for the display. But the Tabs
display is very vivid videos almost look 3D. I do not notice a difference
between the two. It seems at least for me, that 7 inches is the perfects size
for a new style of thumb based typing where you type with your two thumbs. It
is really fast and I like it now that I have used it for a little while. If
you think about holding a Tab in the vertical position with your fingers under
the Tab, and your thumbs above it, that is the way you hold it when typing,
the 7" (at least for me) is the perfect size to efficiently reach every key.
It is not as fast as a physical keyboard, but then again none of the virtual
keyboards are. That being said, the voice automation and dictation is second
to none, and free me from using the keyboard for simple items. You can get
turn by turn directions by just speaking directions to "somewhere", you can
email a contact by saying send email to "jim" "hey lets do dinner tonight"
same with a SMS and several other commands, search the web and a host of
others. The nice part about the Tab is it comes with a widget on the desktop
that you just click the mic speak and off it goes. The voice activation alone
is worth it to me.

~~~
rimantas

      On paper I think the iPad has better specs for the display.
      But the Tabs display is very vivid videos almost look 3D
    

Ouch. There is „accurate color representation“ (which IPS offers), and there
is „very vivid videos“.

~~~
ergo98
The Tab has an IPS display as well.

Though of course IPS (S-IPS) by itself means nothing. The iPhone 4 has a bad
color gamut. It's bright and very dense, but it is quite heavily
undersaturated, and not in any way from an "accuracy" perspective.

~~~
rimantas
Alas, accurate colors tend to look undersaturated to those used to boosted
vividity.

~~~
ergo98
I'm saying that from a scientific measurement perspective the iPhone display
is very undersaturated. It is more than just a perception thing.

------
schan
Samsung claims 7 hours battery life compared to 10 hours for the iPad, but it
seems satisfactory in the reviews. Not sure if it will last one whole day
without charging, especially if you used to watch movies on a road trip, for
example. Any experience with the battery life?

------
dhughes
The first flexible (or partly flexible) , collapsible device similar to an
iPad or the Samsung device is going to blow them all away I'm surprised
nothing has come out yet and no doubt there are prototypes ready to go.

~~~
guywithabike
Why is this getting upvotes? There's plenty of devices like this. Dell just
introduced one. They always flop. So much for "blow them all away".

------
cletus
Something smells fishy here.

Fr something that has allegedly sold more than 1M units, I soulve seen at
least one in the wild (in NYC). It did nt take long iPads to appear.

Who exactly is buying these?

Frankly I think if anything Samsing has shipped 1M units, which of course
means something entirely different.

~~~
m0nastic
Considering how much more popular the Galaxy S Phone is in Korea than outside
of it, it's entirely possible that the Galaxy Tab is similarly popular there.

I suspect that's true, as you can't presently buy the Wifi only version in the
U.S. (but apparently you can elsewhere).

~~~
cletus
The only breakdown Samsung has released is that 100,000 of the 1M are from
Korea. US carriers aren't releasing numbers. All the articles I've found on
this are just parroting the press release.

There is still a huge question here of who are the buyers. Being more
expensive than the iPad and there being plenty of anecdotes of slow to
nonexistent sales (at least in the US), I can't imagine who that might be.

